# [Excel] Combobox auch auf Workbook ansprechen



## shader09 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte die Combobox auch auf dem Workbook ansprechen, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


Danke


----------



## Drogist (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

die ComboBox ist auf dem Work*sheet*?

```
MsgBox ActiveSheet.Shapes("Dropdown 1").ControlFormat.Value
```
Das hilft!


----------

